# Bashing.



## smallpackage (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm a fat man in a world where, let's face it, doesn't always accept us. I thought I was among friends here. Maybe I was wrong.

It seems to me that what goes on here is a lot of bashing. Everyone trying to gain the upper hand. In need of feeling superior to others. It's strange how people blame me for being rude, and insensitive, and then make fun of me. 

Happy Holidays!!! Eat Drink & Be Merry!!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 4, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> I'm a fat man in a world where, let's face it, doesn't always accept us. I thought I was among friends here. Maybe I was wrong.
> 
> It seems to me that what goes on here is a lot of bashing. Everyone trying to gain the upper hand. In need of feeling superior to others. It's strange how people blame me for being rude, and insensitive, and then make fun of me.
> 
> Happy Holidays!!! Eat Drink & Be Merry!!!



SP, as I mentioned to you yesterday, you came in here with an attitude and some assumptions that are rather unfair. You are not making any effort to let people get to know you or get to know others. You can hardly blame the posters at Dimensions for that.


----------



## Tad (Dec 4, 2008)

You don't walk into any group and instantly find yourself 'amongst friends' (and if it seems like you have, they are either a cult or sales staff!).

You came to a community where people are drawn together by certain common experiences and interests. That does not mean that everyone has all the same interests that you do, has had the same experiences that you have, or views the world in the same way that you do. 

You are the expert on _your_ life, and I agree that nobody else should try to tell you what has happened in your life, or what you should do (although if you ask they obviously would be polite to offer suggestions). Beyond that, people should be polite, but obviously as a species we struggle with the whole polite thing, especially when we feel that "mom, he started it!"

It is certainly possible to be amongst friends here, but you have to make those friends, they don't come as part of signing up. Even then, yah, there may be times when you upset or offend people, that is part of this medium which makes misunderstandings, misinterpretations, and mis-steps all too easy. 

Sorry that your experience here has not been as good as you would have liked it. It can be a good place, for at least some of us, up to you if you want to put in the time to figure out if if can be a good place for you or not.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 4, 2008)

smallpack, I am one man with one opinion. I am not sure if it is learned, generational differences or basic rules of decency and decorum, but coming into a tighter forum like Dimensions can be daunting if you are truly interested in accepting and being accepted. 

I am not judging you, I am speaking in generalizations. I lurked for years before posting finally. I got to know the people, who thought what, who was more aggressive, more opinionated and those who came off as easier and friendlier. Maybe the words are "less complicated". 

Ease into it, man. If you want to be around for awhile, use the dull edge of the blade for awhile....hell don't use a blade at all. So many noobs come in barking, yelling, screaming "A" and then tell the forum to fuck off because they could care less about what others on the internet think of them. I see this formula over and over again. 

Newsflash. I care what many on this board think of me. I can't say that it doesn't affect me when someone doesn't like me. It doesn't rule my life. While I am not trying to be liked, I am trying to be respectful and hope for the same in return. 

BHMs need to be represented here. Good ones. Well spoken and well representing of that group. Do a good job and you will be embraced. Fully. 

Good luck, some of us will be pullin' for ya. :bow:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 4, 2008)

You are wrong. Being fat doesn't automatically mean we're your friends. Generally speaking, a personality is required... and the ability to communicate. 

You just got here - instead of standing in the doorway and stamping your foot about how everyone is mean to you - try stepping in and behaving as a new guest would... introduce yourself, ask some questions, offer comment... refrain from discussing details of your genitalia. These are only suggestions.

Start again.


----------



## William (Dec 4, 2008)

Dimensions can be a lot like the 2008 Presidential Campaign 

Stick in there and if you want to be liked by everyone here just always say what is PC. Soon you will have more cans than you can count 

William






smallpackage said:


> I'm a fat man in a world where, let's face it, doesn't always accept us. I thought I was among friends here. Maybe I was wrong.
> 
> It seems to me that what goes on here is a lot of bashing. Everyone trying to gain the upper hand. In need of feeling superior to others. It's strange how people blame me for being rude, and insensitive, and then make fun of me.
> 
> Happy Holidays!!! Eat Drink & Be Merry!!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 4, 2008)

Couldn't have said it better myself, Ed!


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

i think we could be a little more sensitive around here. the high handedness and the name calling etc... really should go. people should stop thinking they own the place and laying down rules for other people as to their behavior. its just not necessary. the idea that just because someone disagrees with you they are the enemy should go. even when someone says something thats insensitive i think there is a way to talk to them and show them why its not something you personally agree with . if its done in the right way they just might think about what you have to say. if people are hostile in their words no one is going to listen so it makes no difference then if you do happen to be right and giving good advice. 

i think in general even though i know personally that dims is full of lovely awesome people sometimes there is way too much nastiness here. i know life can be frustrating but i don't think its fair for people to come here and take it out on people who come here to grow. nothing can grow in hostile ground. i'm not saying this because i think i'm perfect and good all of the time. i need to watch it myself. and i have heard it said more than once that people have left because they feel judged. so if people are saying it we might want to listen. if enough people are saying it and leaving we might just need to listen. i think its fine to say what you have to say but everybody should watch thier tone--including me. 

PS: sometimes you need to give people a break just because they are new and don't quite undertand and know everyone's quirks or get all if the "IN" jokes. if everyone was exactly where they should be then they wouldn't need to come here anyway.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

William said:


> Dimensions can be a lot like the 2008 Presidential Campaign
> 
> Stick in there and if you want to be liked by everyone here just always say what is PC. Soon you will have more cans than you can count
> 
> William



i don't think you have to be PC to be liked here. i'm certinly not very PC in general. it might look like it on the forums but you should hear me in real life or in chat. you should be happy that there are people who will step up and say when they think you've gone too far with something. that could be really important to a guy who wants to date. most women in particular won't tell you when you've done or said something that has put them off. they just don't deal with you anymore and leave you wondering why.

its true that a lot of BBWs are not the yes women they used to be when they were younger and when perhaps acceptance was new. but aren't you at least happy that someone respects you enough to tell you the truth instead of lying to you just because they just want to get close to a man? i know a lot of guys complain about how women change on them. well people are just being who they are over here. its true everyone on both ends could be more respectful of the opinions of others though. 

whats odd is that a lot of things that some women say here that some men feel smacks of pc or even man hating are things that a lot of other women think but often don't bother to say because they already feel that some men might not listen or care anyway. they could be right in some cases but in general i don't believe it. potty humour, locker room talk , good ole boy slap on the back stuff-- all of that is fine. but at some time someone has to tell you when that stuff has just feels too old and too tired an sometimes down right offensive. 

also there are just some issues like body image that are bound to bring disagreements. men have been made to feel like its their birthright to have made to order women and to tell every woman they meet who doesn't fulfill that order why. i don't blame it fully on men because women have been partially responsible for helping to create that atmosphere as well. a lot of women are just trying to express why that in particular is wrong and mainly responsible for the need that led to the creation of a place like dimensions in the first place. it is also the same attitude that leads to FAs feeling that they have to be in the closet. think of it? if other men didn't feel they had the right to make comments on the bodies of their friend's girlfriends most FAs wouldn't feel the pressure that they do. 

if someone says something here they are not some lone nut. what they say probably represents the feelings of many others who don't post as well. its the same when you post. a lot of people feel the same as you do. both sides deserve to be listened to. but if a few people feel something you say here is rude or crude you can believe that a lot of other people might in the outside world as well. ta least you are given the respect of being told why ( in great detail) so that you can remedy it if you want to.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2008)

William said:


> Dimensions can be a lot like the 2008 Presidential Campaign
> 
> Stick in there and if you want to be liked by everyone here just always say what is PC. Soon you will have more cans than you can count
> 
> William





BINGO! Give tham man a cigar!!


----------



## William (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Sup

I do not mind people giving me answers that I may not expect or not want, but they need to do the same likewise and not go McCrazy.

You are dead wrong, you are one of the nicest people around here.

William




superodalisque said:


> i don't think you don't have to be PC to be liked here. i'm certinly not very PC in general. it might look like it on the forums but you should hear me in real life or in chat. you should be happy that there are people who will step up and say when they think you've gone too far with something. that could be really important to a guy who wants to date. most women in particular won't tell you when you've done or said something that has put them off. they just don't deal with you anymore and leave you wondering why.
> 
> its true that a lot of BBWs are not the yes women they used to be when they were younger and when perhaps acceptance was new. but aren't you at least happy that someone respects you enough to tell you the truth instead of lying to you just because they just want to get close to a man? i know a lot of guys complain about how women change on them. well people are just being who they are over here. its true everyone on both ends could be more respectful of the opinions of others though.
> 
> whats odd is that a lot of things that some women say here that some men feel smacks of pc or even man hating are things that a lot of other women think but often don't bother to say because they already feel that some men might not listen or care anyway. they could be right in some cases but in general i don't believe it. potty humour, locker room talk and all that is fine. but at some time someone has to tell you when that stuff has just gotten too old and too tired. if someone says something here they are not some lone nut. what they say probably represents the feelings of many others who don't post as well. its the same when you post. a lot of people feel the same as you do. both sides deserve to be listened to. but if a few people feel something you say here is rude or crude you can believe that a lot of other people might in the outside world as well.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

yep, we need to leave the McCrazy outside. 

i'm gonna say it and it sounds nasty but its true. last night i was talking to a friend of mine who was hurt because someone went off on him in an irrational way. i explained that a lot of the lack of restraint on dims is due to chemical embalances and issues with depression on both sides. that was the problem of the person in question. so give people some slack. sometimes its them but its them magnified to the Nth degree. to thier credit a lot of people have improved but still have some ways to go. and often you'll never know that the person has those kinds of issues because they keep it to themselves. so don't take things too personally. take it with a McGrain of salt


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 4, 2008)

William said:


> Dimensions can be a lot like the 2008 Presidential Campaign
> 
> Stick in there and if you want to be liked by everyone here just always say what is PC. Soon you will have more cans than you can count
> 
> William







Sandie_Zitkus said:


> BINGO! Give tham man a cigar!!



Uhh... Sandie, have you noticed your can count lately? Guess this means you're PC? 

EdX and SuperO have some great advice (as usual).


----------



## William (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi

All that I can suggest to Small-P is to stick it out.

Super

One of Dimension's greatest merits is that it does not limit free speech like a lot of Fat Acceptance Blogs do. It fails when people use uncivil behavior in lieu of censorship.

William




superodalisque said:


> yep, we need to leave the McCrazy outside.
> 
> i'm gonna say it and it sounds nasty but its true. last night i was talking to a friend of mine who was hurt because someone went off on him in an irrational way. i explained that a lot of the lack of restraint on dims is due to chemical embalances and issues with depression on both sides. that was the problem of the person in question. so give people some slack. sometimes its them but its them magnified to the Nth degree. to thier credit a lot of people have improved but still have some ways to go. and often you'll never know that the person has those kinds of issues because they keep it to themselves. so don't take things too personally. take it with a McGrain of salt


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Uhh... Sandie, have you noticed your can count lately? Guess this means you're PC?



Ummm - LOL -- not by a long shot. I just post anyway.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 4, 2008)

William said:


> ...
> Stick in there and if you want to be liked by everyone here just always say what is PC. Soon you will have more cans than you can count
> 
> William





superodalisque said:


> i don't think you have to be PC to be liked here. i'm certinly not very PC in general.
> ...



William... I agree with Superodalisque here. I myself am also not particularly PC but I also have reputation cans up the wazoo so there must something else factoring in on this... good looks perhaps? Hey, if you got it, you got it... if you don't... you know what I'm sayin'... 




edx said:


> You don't walk into any group and instantly find yourself 'amongst friends' (and if it seems like you have, they are either a cult or sales staff!).
> 
> You came to a community where people are drawn together by certain common experiences and interests. That does not mean that everyone has all the same interests that you do, has had the same experiences that you have, or views the world in the same way that you do.
> 
> ...





Just to second what Ed said.... It shouldn't be underestimated how long some of the folks have been around here, and the time involved in building the type of relationships that we have. Someone who is known by others can get away with a lot more than a newbie, it's simply the dynamic of human relationships.

"Smallpackage", you need to prove to people here not only that you are "real" in the literal sense, you also need to prove that your sincerity is real. The later of the two often times is the most difficult.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 4, 2008)

You have only posted 10 posts.. most people here probably haven't even read anything you're posted yet. If you want to make friends, try posting more and you know, actually talking to people. This is a big community.. everyone can't notice every single new person. You have to get involved.

As for being PC, that's crap. I'm not very PC.. and I've talked to plently of people here and made some friends.


----------



## SparkGirl (Dec 4, 2008)

_*I've noticed that it's a lot easier for some to voice their opinions because the online world offers a protection that being face to face doesn't offer. We should all think before we type and say to ourselves "Would I say this if I were face to face with this person, and willing to suffer the consequences?" Plus, we think it's easier to say things sometimes because we think we'll never actually meet the person, so it doesn't matter how tough we are on them.*__* I can't count the number of times that I've witnessed someone saying something to someone else on here that would cause the other person to smack them clear across the room.*_ 
_*
So Sup, great point...we all need to practice a little more tolerance and patience, because we are all facing struggles of one kind or another.*_



superodalisque said:


> yep, we need to leave the McCrazy outside.
> 
> i'm gonna say it and it sounds nasty but its true. last night i was talking to a friend of mine who was hurt because someone went off on him in an irrational way. i explained that a lot of the lack of restraint on dims is due to chemical embalances and issues with depression on both sides. that was the problem of the person in question. so give people some slack. sometimes its them but its them magnified to the Nth degree. to thier credit a lot of people have improved but still have some ways to go. and often you'll never know that the person has those kinds of issues because they keep it to themselves. so don't take things too personally. take it with a McGrain of salt


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 4, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> ThatFatGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Uhh... Sandie, have you noticed your can count lately? Guess this means you're PC?
> ...



Sandie, you therefore fall into the second of the two categories I mentioned, just like Super-O and I... :bow:

You either gotta be pretty... or PC to have the cans I suppose...


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Sup
> 
> I do not mind people giving me answers that I may not expect or not want, but they need to do the same likewise and not go McCrazy.
> 
> ...



I don't think there's necessarily a correlation "nice" and "PC". Someone can be insufferably foul and overflowing with political correctness. 

For example, I personally know a pastor named Jerry who is the king of PC, but he's on my list of Top 10 Rotten Individuals I Know.

To Small Package, I would suggest a couple of things.

First of all, take some of the advice given to you in this thread to heart. People here are generally awesome (even if they don't get on with each other 100% of the time) and soon you'll make some connections with them.

Second, be patient. Finding BFFs doesn't happen over night. Even Paris Hilton had to buy her own TV show to find a new BFF. So don't get ants in your pants just yet.

Third, dig what you dig and ignore what you don't. The world is far more pleasant when you narrow your focus on the positive and look away from the nasty junk. I mean, acknowledge the negative when it poses a threat, but if it's just annoying, let it be.

Last, welcome to Dims. =) It's been around as long as it has for a reason.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 4, 2008)

Buffie said:


> I don't think there's necessarily a correlation "nice" and "PC". Someone can be insufferably foul and overflowing with political correctness. ...
> 
> Yada, yada yada...
> 
> etc... etc... etc...



Buffie, you are a perfect example of someone who's posts are thoughtful, intelligent, not necessarily PC, and you've been here and developed interpersonal relationships (online and in real life...) with many over the years... and you have a decent amount of reputation points.


... but still, the only reason I give you reps is because you're good lookin'.


I'm right back to square on this.... help me here people!


----------



## William (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Stan

I said to if you wanted to be liked by everyone on Dimensions then always say what is PC. 

The cans system works a little differently for example I should have zero cans if cans were governed by PCness. At one time or another I have gotten cans from you and many others. I will never have a lot of cans because I will always inject a BHM viewpoint into conversations where a BHM voice/viewpoint is absent.

William 





fa_man_stan said:


> William... I agree with Superodalisque here. I myself am also not particularly PC but I also have reputation cans up the wazoo so there must something else factoring in on this... good looks perhaps? Hey, if you got it, you got it... if you don't... you know what I'm sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tooz (Dec 4, 2008)

William said:


> I will never have a lot of cans because I will always inject a BHM viewpoint into conversations where a BHM voice/viewpoint is absent.



That has nothing to do with how much rep you get and you know it. There is a huge difference between contributing to a discussion and beating a dead horse over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Buffie, you are a perfect example of someone who's posts are thoughtful, intelligent, not necessarily PC, and you've been here and developed interpersonal relationships (online and in real life...) with many over the years... and you have a decent amount of reputation points.
> 
> 
> ... but still, the only reason I give you reps is because you're good lookin'.
> ...



S'alright. I only rep you because I'm hot for Christmas potatoes.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> That has nothing to do with how much rep you get and you know it. There is a huge difference between contributing to a discussion and beating a dead horse over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.



I'm pissed I just repped you like two minutes ago for something else because I would totally rep you for this too.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 5, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Stan
> 
> I said to if you wanted to be liked by everyone on Dimensions then always say what is PC.
> 
> ...



Dude -- you're crying "PC!" at anyone who disagrees with you about _anything_ (something which seems to be a trend on these boards nowadays).

I could understand if it comes up in the context of an argument about racism or gay marriage or something in Hyde Park, for example, but it just seems as though it's become the last refuge of anyone around here who can't support his or her own crumbling position in a debate.


----------



## Mini (Dec 5, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Stan
> 
> I said to if you wanted to be liked by everyone on Dimensions then always say what is PC.
> 
> ...



I'm liked by all and I couldn't care less about the politically correct viewpoint on damn near any subject. 

Face facts, people get bashed 'cause A) they have it comin'; B) they miss the fuckin' point; C) they're ugly.

Yes, ugly people get no respect. Deal with it.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2008)

William said:


> I said to if you wanted to be liked by everyone on Dimensions then always say what is PC.
> William



Well, that certainly explains why there is not one person on here who is liked by everyone.


* hands you a new drum *


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2008)

Mini said:


> I'm liked by all and I couldn't care less about the politically correct viewpoint on damn near any subject.
> 
> Face facts, people get bashed 'cause A) they have it comin'; B) they miss the fuckin' point; C) they're ugly.
> 
> Yes, ugly people get no respect. Deal with it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh I guess you're right Stan. It's the curse of the beautiful. It's a weight to bear but you learn to live with it -- right? 



fa_man_stan said:


> Buffie, you are a perfect example of someone who's posts are thoughtful, intelligent, not necessarily PC, and you've been here and developed interpersonal relationships (online and in real life...) with many over the years... and you have a decent amount of reputation points.
> 
> 
> ... but still, the only reason I give you reps is because you're good lookin'.
> ...


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


>



See now, Blackjack, on the other hand, has a big Rod.
















:doh:


----------



## Buffie (Dec 5, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> See now, Blackjack, on the other hand, has a big Rod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ohhhhhhhh... ba-dum-dum. 

Blackjack couldn't have set that up better for you even if he planned it in advance. 

LOL

Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 5, 2008)

I think that coming into a place frequented by BBW's and making a point of starting a thread that says "I don't find all BBW beautiful" is kind of... well.... "bashy". And not in the fun, let's have a Vegas Fun Bash kind of way but rather the "let's insult women while they're down" kind of way.

Gee. I wonder why people wouldn't welcome you with open arms. 

But hey, I'm sure you'll make points with our resident misogynists.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 5, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> But hey, I'm sure you'll make points with our resident misogynists.



Wha -- we have _those_ here? Surely not!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 5, 2008)

i'd do more bashing if i lived on the east coast.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2008)

Some people have a lot of rep from being nasty to others. That kind of rep I would not want to have.


----------



## shazz2602 (Dec 5, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> I'm a fat man in a world where, let's face it, doesn't always accept us. I thought I was among friends here. Maybe I was wrong.
> 
> It seems to me that what goes on here is a lot of bashing. Everyone trying to gain the upper hand. In need of feeling superior to others. It's strange how people blame me for being rude, and insensitive, and then make fun of me.
> 
> Happy Holidays!!! Eat Drink & Be Merry!!!



No matter who you are someone will be critical of you, try to let it go over your head!


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 5, 2008)

I know have I have at least _some_ rep from being an emasculating shrew. At least, I get rep from the threads where I'm called that...


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I know have I have at least _some_ rep from being an emasculating shrew. At least, I get rep from the threads where I'm called that...



Same here. There is a real shrew loving population on Dims. * hands you a hunk of horse jerky *


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Some people have a lot of rep from being nasty to others. That kind of rep I would not want to have.




Agreed.
I wish there was a button that would allow you to reject rep points.

While I don't agree with some of the threads started by the OP, I do think he is right in his observation on bashing. There has been a huge increase in bashing. Every little thing is seen as offensive and someone/everyone just can't restrain themselves from making a judgement/comment. You don't see many posts that disagree without judgement, ridicule, mockery or a combination of all three. It seems that some hyenas smell blood and have to get a bite in before the victim is all chewed up.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> * hands you a hunk of horse jerky *



Mmm...perfect snack for when I'm sitting on my "high horse."


Where, I'm informed, I sit -- according to someone who never, ever engages in judgment, ridicule or mockery...


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Agreed.
> It seems that some hyenas smell blood and have to get a bite in before the victim is all chewed up.



Dramatic, much?

There is a handful of people on Dims who, if someone were to ' go after ' them, I would react with a swiftness that would make your hed spin. As it is, there are few ' victims ' out here, no matter how some might want to tattoo that on their foreheads. As for " every little thing " being taken the wrong way and commented on, how is it up to anyone to tell another person what is important to them. 

I guess I am ' some people '.


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Dramatic, much?
> 
> There is a handful of people on Dims who, if someone were to ' go after ' them, I would react with a swiftness that would make your hed spin. As it is, there are few ' victims ' out here, no matter how some might want to tattoo that on their foreheads. As for " every little thing " being taken the wrong way and commented on, how is it up to anyone to tell another person what is important to them.
> 
> I guess I am ' some people '.



No, not dramatic much at all.

If it doesn't apply to you, don't own it.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 5, 2008)

"Hyena" is the new "shrew." At least this one's gender neutral. I call that progress!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 5, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Every little thing is seen as offensive and someone/everyone just can't restrain themselves from making a judgement/comment. You don't see many posts that disagree without judgement, ridicule, mockery or a combination of all three. It seems that some hyenas smell blood and have to get a bite in before the victim is all chewed up.



You're not exaggerating one bit. Already this thread is three pages of Pain.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> "Hyena" is the new "shrew." At least this one's gender neutral. I call that progress!



True! I also like the sound of.....Shrewena, when hypocritical peeps want to make me feel like a lady.:blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 5, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> It seems that some hyenas smell blood and have to get a bite in before the victim is all chewed up.



Not all hyenas are that way, tho. Some hyenas will try to help.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Some people have a lot of rep from being nasty to others. That kind of rep I would not want to have.



I would be ashamed to be praised in the form of rep from others, for nasty attacks on the character of other posters, based on false assumptions.

I would be ashamed if I were to wage a constant ongoing bitter campaign against others based on absolute nonsense.

I would feel ashamed if I could not recognize that other women here are every bit as intelligent and worthy as I am. 

I would feel ashamed if I felt the need to constantly bully and harrass others through my words.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Not all hyenas are that way, tho. Some hyenas will try to help.



Hyenas get a bad rap. At least they prey on the already dead.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 5, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Hyenas get a bad rap. *At least they prey on the already dead.*


And they tend to ummm _laugh_ at the most inappropriate times


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2008)

My baby picture...all togther now...Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!!




View attachment 54734



:blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 5, 2008)

Really cute, Mossy!


----------



## William (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Lala

It has been a long long time since there has been any debates on Dimensions, what we have now is open warfare with people that disagree.

William




LalaCity said:


> Dude -- you're crying "PC!" at anyone who disagrees with you about _anything_ (something which seems to be a trend on these boards nowadays).
> 
> I could understand if it comes up in the context of an argument about racism or gay marriage or something in Hyde Park, for example, but it just seems as though it's become the last refuge of anyone around here who can't support his or her own crumbling position in a debate.


----------



## William (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi 

You are very good at doing what you just said.


William





Tooz said:


> That has nothing to do with how much rep you get and you know it. There is a huge difference between contributing to a discussion and beating a dead horse over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 5, 2008)

...........


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 5, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Agreed.
> I wish there was a button that would allow you to reject rep points.
> 
> While I don't agree with some of the threads started by the OP, I do think he is right in his observation on bashing. There has been a huge increase in bashing. Every little thing is seen as offensive and someone/everyone just can't restrain themselves from making a judgement/comment. You don't see many posts that disagree without judgement, ridicule, mockery or a combination of all three. It seems that some hyenas smell blood and have to get a bite in before the victim is all chewed up.



Agreed 100%! Welcome to America...


----------



## Tooz (Dec 5, 2008)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> You are very good at doing what you just said.
> 
> ...



Hi

Really? I don't talk about BHMs too much. Not in every post, anyway. Please don't project.

Tooz

P.S.: They're cuuuuute!


----------



## Diego (Dec 5, 2008)

This isn't weight bashing, but I say it anyway.

Yesterday i was walking my Dog, and a guy got out of his car going into his house. I just casually look over, (maybe to check out his ass, hehe) and he say, "I can see you, you dickhead!" 

I was like


----------



## William (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry 

The system would not let me give you another Rep 

William



Santaclear said:


> ...........


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok - Diego I'm guessing you are a guy that likes big guys. Otherwise, your posts confuse me. 

And Second. Ive actually dated men that have "checked" me out and I gave them lip thinking they were looking at me in a negative way.


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 5, 2008)

William said:


> Dimensions can be a lot like the 2008 Presidential Campaign
> 
> Stick in there and if you want to be liked by everyone here just always say what is PC. Soon you will have more cans than you can count
> 
> William



I am not PC at all...and I am adored by many...ok well more like 5 but hey who is counting.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 5, 2008)

It's always awkward when coming to a new place, but stick it out. There's always going to be disagreements but you get that everywhere.


----------



## Diego (Dec 5, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok - Diego I'm guessing you are a guy that likes big guys. Otherwise, your posts confuse me.
> 
> And Second. Ive actually dated men that have "checked" me out and I gave them lip thinking they were looking at me in a negative way.



Noo! I think they call it bi-sizual? I appreciate men of all sizes.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Really cute, Mossy!



Thanks, Santa! Mom always said I was the cutest of her 10 kids.:blush:


----------



## Victim (Dec 5, 2008)

William said:


> Dimensions can be a lot like the 2008 Presidential Campaign
> 
> Stick in there and if you want to be liked by everyone here just always say what is PC. Soon you will have more cans than you can count
> 
> William



Somewhere out there in the cold, dark, unforgiving universe, a bowl of petunias is thinking "Oh no, not again..."


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, now I think I'm getting it... It's not about giving and receiving reps because we're pretty... or PC or whatever... or have the correct point of views... From what other's have posted, having cordial relations with other people seems to be a more complex thing, something developed on many levels... you have to look at the "whole package" of a person to be able to understand the dynamic of how people interact with them... Many things effect how big of a "package" people have, temperature for example... or a person's character, or things they've accomplished.



William said:


> Hi Stan
> 
> I said to if you wanted to be liked by everyone on Dimensions then always say what is PC.
> 
> ...




Well see, that's the whole thing William, it's all about the "package" so to speak... Maybe you don't have a bunch of reps or don't relate to people (or they don't relate to you...) the way you'd like. But you are like the "little train that could"... you don't necessarily have a "big package" like some (and ignorance is bliss if you know what I'm sayin'... I'm not prodding for TMI...) but you have persistence in what you advocate... you have moxy... and trust me, people do admire that even if you do annoy the hell out of some. And you know what... you annoy the hell out of people that probably won't appreciate you in many ways anyway, so annoying the hell out of them is just as well. Enjoy that for what it's worth... You probably won't accumulate reps as quickly as people who have "bigger packages" than you, but who cares? You got what you got, use it the best you can. It's like trying to make a powerful statement with a BB gun, or attempting to look bad-ass on a moped... some things just don't work... or at least you have to be pretty damned creative to make them work. Take this "Smallpackage" dude for example... You definitely have a "larger package" than he does, and probably always will. He's nothing but a one trick pony who doesn't seem to have positive things to say. As his name even suggests, he apparently has a "small package"... which he openly divulges... that in and of itself is his third deficiency. Take for example the gals that pick on you... In their own ways they have "bigger packages" than many. Mossystate is a good example. She has a "big package"... That "smallpackage" guy is just a one trick pony... Mossystate and the other gals are on high horses... that by itself is a bigger package... or at least a taller package. I have to admit that over the years, likable of a guy as I may be... I myself have even butted heads with Mossy. I haven't always liked what she had to say, but I took her words to heart and at very least was able to get an understanding of how a woman might feel in a certain situation, or how a person from a different perspective saw things. By no means am I saying that I've learned anything from her... no way, no how... I don't learn things from women... but I've found that at times Mossy and I coincidently do end up having the same views after I read what she wrote. William, even if you don't take to heart what Mossy and the other gals say to you, at very least take a look in the cleavage thread, or semi-nudie picture threads... we are still talking "big packages" here... Being the old married guy that I am, I don't know this personally... Mango told me... (Speaking of big packages... whoa... so I've been told...) (I also hear that Spanky has a big package... so he's told me... that's exactly the sort of TMI I'm talking about...) Anyhoo... Just take a look around William, no matter what size our "packages" are, ultimately it's what we do with our "packages" that counts.



smallpackage said:


> I'm a fat man in a world where, let's face it, doesn't always accept us. I thought I was among friends here. Maybe I was wrong.
> 
> It seems to me that what goes on here is a lot of bashing. Everyone trying to gain the upper hand. In need of feeling superior to others. It's strange how people blame me for being rude, and insensitive, and then make fun of me.
> 
> Happy Holidays!!! Eat Drink & Be Merry!!!



There are certain therapies and medications that can help a guy "improve their package"... You might want to look into that... just sayin'... And for he record, nobody that I've seen is saying that they are "superior" to you. We may be prettier, or have bigger packages than you... but that's life, you know? Anyhoo, good luck to you fella, I hope your adventure here in Dimensions "perks up" a bit...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 5, 2008)

This is kinda brilliant, Stan. Probably lost on the person/people you're referring to, but some excellent advise all the same. The only thing I disagree with:



fa_man_stan said:


> Just take a look around William, no matter what size our "packages" are, ultimately it's what we do with our "packages" that counts.



Nah. The size of the package counts, too.


----------



## Risible (Dec 5, 2008)

There have been threads in the past discussing an organized approach to orienting newbies, kinda like an "adopt a newbie" program.

Is anyone reading this interested in participating in such an effort? I don't know how it would work, or how much of a commitment would be needed, but having a "regular" take a noob under their wing and show them the ropes may help prevent the hurt feelings/anger/disappointment that I often hear expressed by brand new members because of a less than friendly welcome here.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2008)

Nah Ris, let them crash and burn like we all did/do. 

Now we are off to a weekend of Christmas Partying and drunken Debauchery!

Have a Happy everyone!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 5, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> This is kinda brilliant, Stan. Probably lost on the person/people you're referring to, but some excellent advise all the same. The only thing I disagree with:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The size of the package counts, too.



That coming from the tallest of the high horses.... figures! 

BTW... I have more reppies than Mango... read into that as you will. :happy:



Risible said:


> There have been threads in the past discussing an organized approach to orienting newbies, kinda like an "adopt a newbie" program.
> 
> Is anyone reading this interested in participating in such an effort? I don't know how it would work, or how much of a commitment would be needed, but having a "regular" take a noob under their wing and show them the ropes may help prevent the hurt feelings/anger/disappointment that I often hear expressed by brand new members because of a less than friendly welcome here.



I would totally go for that, I think it's a good idea.


... although a mentor under me might become overly cynical and develop bad habits early on.



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Nah Ris, let them crash and burn like we all did/do.



Such a cruel sadist you are... that's one of the many things we like about you! :bow: 




Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Now we are off to a weekend of Christmas Partying and drunken Debauchery!
> 
> Have a Happy everyone!!



Have fun Sandie!


----------



## Risible (Dec 5, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ... although a mentor under me might become overly cynical and develop bad habits early on.



Oh, you mean like encouraging them to morph themselves into some kind of unholy Xmas ornament like the one in your avie?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2008)

It's official. I am *the* woman.:happy:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 5, 2008)

Risible said:


> Oh, you mean like encouraging them to morph themselves into some kind of unholy Xmas ornament like the one in your avie?



Keep talking like that Ris and there'll be a "Christmas Potato Holiday Avatar Thread"... 



mossystate said:


> It's official. I am *the* woman.:happy:



Again... just for the record... You have NOT taught me anything Ms. Mossybossy...


... I will only bow down to you because you are pretty. :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Again... just for the record... You have NOT taught me anything Ms. Mossybossy...



*The* woman only need....exist, Mr. StanTheFlan.


----------



## William (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Stan 

You have too many can for me to count.

William 




fa_man_stan said:


> Ok, now I think I'm getting it... It's not about giving and receiving reps because we're pretty... or PC or whatever... or have the correct point of views... From what other's have posted, having cordial relations with other people seems to be a more complex thing, something developed on many levels... you have to look at the "whole package" of a person to be able to understand the dynamic of how people interact with them... Many things effect how big of a "package" people have, temperature for example... or a person's character, or things they've accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 5, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> I am not PC at all...and I am adored by many...ok well more like 5 but hey who is counting.



Make it 6 :bow:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 5, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Sandie, you therefore fall into the second of the two categories I mentioned, just like Super-O and I... :bow:
> 
> You either gotta be pretty... or PC to have the cans I suppose...



Dunno about that, Stan. I mean, I try to be PC (but sometimes, ya gots ta put the smackdown on a ho)... & I'm a f***in' RIDE! I still don't have that much rep to my name...


----------



## Victim (Dec 5, 2008)

Everyone knows being PC isn't the way to earn cans anyway. Most of my rep has been from bad jokes.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 5, 2008)

Victim said:


> Everyone knows being PC isn't the way to earn cans anyway. Most of my rep has been from bad jokes.



Yeah, a lot of mine comes from bitch wit.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 5, 2008)

i get mine by MSpainting friendly poops. your results may vary.

edit: 3000th POST AND IT WAS ABOUT REP AND POOP. i'm off to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 5, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I am not judging you, I am speaking in generalizations. I lurked for years before posting finally. I got to know the people, who thought what, who was more aggressive, more opinionated and those who came off as easier and friendlier. Maybe the words are "less complicated".
> 
> Ease into it, man. If you want to be around for awhile, use the dull edge of the blade for awhile....hell don't use a blade at all. So many noobs come in barking, yelling, screaming "A" and then tell the forum to fuck off because they could care less about what others on the internet think of them. I see this formula over and over again.
> 
> Newsflash. I care what many on this board think of me. I can't say that it doesn't affect me when someone doesn't like me. It doesn't rule my life. While I am not trying to be liked, I am trying to be respectful and hope for the same in return. :



This post really made an impression on me. I wish I had this advice a long time ago.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 5, 2008)

This is a very inspiring post. Thank you!!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 5, 2008)

Risible said:


> Oh, you mean like encouraging them to morph themselves into some kind of unholy Xmas ornament like the one in your avie?



It's a Christmas potato. He hasn't explained the legend of the Christmas potato to me yet though. And I've been waiting very patiently even.


----------



## dragorat (Dec 5, 2008)

*Call it bashing if you like but in this world the same as the real world you need to adjust & take the good with the bad if you're going to survive.I'm seldom PC.....I do & say what I feel.I don't have many rep cans but those I do have are from me being me.I have a lot of friends here from me being me & NOT fitting into any particular mold.*


----------



## ryder (Dec 5, 2008)

Pardon me for being a dimwit (since i've been a Dimmer for 6 years now), but what the blazes does PC stand for?
I know that once someone tells me, i'll pull a Homer Simpson, and D'OH! :doh:


----------



## dragorat (Dec 5, 2008)

*Politically correct!*


----------



## ryder (Dec 5, 2008)

D'OH!!!
:doh:



Oh, and thanks Drago!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 5, 2008)

ryder said:


> Pardon me for being a dimwit (since i've been a Dimmer for 6 years now), but what the blazes does PC stand for?
> I know that once someone tells me, i'll pull a Homer Simpson, and D'OH! :doh:



It stands for "Politically Correct," usually meant as an insult but lately I've been thinking it hardly means ANYTHING anymore.

*edit: I write my posts slowly!


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 5, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Make it 6 :bow:



aww thanks Phil :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm pissed I just repped you like two minutes ago for something else because I would totally rep you for this too.



I already repped her for being PC so it's all good....



LalaCity said:


> Dude -- you're crying "PC!" at anyone who disagrees with you about _anything_ (something which seems to be a trend on these boards nowadays).
> 
> I could understand if it comes up in the context of an argument about racism or gay marriage or something in Hyde Park, for example, but it just seems as though it's become the last refuge of anyone around here who can't support his or her own crumbling position in a debate.



I didn't really rep this one for political correctness- just for her correctness in general



Mini said:


> I'm liked by all and I couldn't care less about the politically correct viewpoint on damn near any subject.
> 
> Face facts, people get bashed 'cause A) they have it comin'; B) they miss the fuckin' point; C) they're ugly.
> 
> Yes, ugly people get no respect. Deal with it.



I repped this one for not being among the ugly people



FreeThinker said:


> See now, Blackjack, on the other hand, has a big Rod.
> 
> :doh:



This one was going to get some automatic big rod rep (yes, I'm such a tramp) but I was out by the time I got to him 



Miss Vickie said:


> I think that coming into a place frequented by BBW's and making a point of starting a thread that says "I don't find all BBW beautiful" is kind of... well.... "bashy". And not in the fun, let's have a Vegas Fun Bash kind of way but rather the "let's insult women while they're down" kind of way.
> 
> Gee. I wonder why people wouldn't welcome you with open arms.
> 
> But hey, I'm sure you'll make points with our resident misogynists.



I was going to give this one some rep cause I sure hates me some misogynists 



Susannah said:


> I would be ashamed to be praised in the form of rep from others, for nasty attacks on the character of other posters, based on false assumptions.
> 
> *I would be ashamed if I were to wage a constant ongoing bitter campaign against others based on absolute nonsense.
> *
> ...



Those two lines really make me think of one poster in particular...... that one that keeps going around and around and around.......



Victim said:


> Somewhere out there in the cold, dark, unforgiving universe, a bowl of petunias is thinking "Oh no, not again..."



I tried to rep him for all the pretty flowers......



TraciJo67 said:


> This is kinda brilliant, Stan. Probably lost on the person/people you're referring to, but some excellent advise all the same. The only thing I disagree with:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. *The size of the package counts, too. *



I tried to rep her for ABSOLUTE TRUTH........





Maxx Awesome said:


> Dunno about that, Stan. I mean, I try to be PC (but sometimes, ya gots ta put the smackdown on a ho)... & I'm a f***in' RIDE! I still don't have that much rep to my name...



I tried my best to rep him because I got all hot and bothered when he started calling me a ho and slapping me around errrrrrrrrrr.....I mean talking about other ho's........


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 5, 2008)

Victim said:


> Somewhere out there in the cold, dark, unforgiving universe, a bowl of petunias is thinking "Oh no, not again..."


I wonder if it will be friends with me?

-Rusty


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I already repped her for being PC so it's all good....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hee hee...can I just say -- I'm glad I got my rep early on?


----------



## olwen (Dec 6, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Stan
> 
> I said to if you wanted to be liked by everyone on Dimensions then always say what is PC.
> 
> ...



Sometimes, I'm never sure if you're trying to be humorous or not...

Nobody objects to a BHM's viewpoint just because he's a BHM....maybe the objection is just to the way you say things...just, you know, think about it...


----------



## William (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Olwen

Most of my statements are mildly worded and civil, the drama is brought in by others. I do not think that people object to me because I am a BHM, but I do think that they do not like when I contradict some that statement they have made. 

From my side when I see assumptions made or consensus taken about the lives and experiences of BHM and I do not see any BHM as part of conversation, I will speak up and add a BHM's input, it is as simple and mild as that. It should not cause 20 page threads to be created around here.

Edit Addition- on retrospect I have used some mildly dramatic entrances to conversations, but the reactions received were over the top and far too amplified. 




olwen said:


> Sometimes, I'm never sure if you're trying to be humorous or not...
> 
> Nobody objects to a BHM's viewpoint just because he's a BHM....maybe the objection is just to the way you say things...just, you know, think about it...


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 6, 2008)

Are we really going down this pointless trail again?


----------



## Hawksmoor (Dec 6, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Agreed.
> I wish there was a button that would allow you to reject rep points.
> 
> While I don't agree with some of the threads started by the OP, I do think he is right in his observation on bashing. There has been a huge increase in bashing. Every little thing is seen as offensive and someone/everyone just can't restrain themselves from making a judgement/comment. You don't see many posts that disagree without judgement, ridicule, mockery or a combination of all three. It seems that some hyenas smell blood and have to get a bite in before the victim is all chewed up.



Hmm, I seem to be succumbing to a moment of weakness by chiming in here, but I do somewhat agree with your assessment. I by no means wish to revel in any sort of victim status or vilify the entire Dims community (because, by and large, the folks here are pretty decent I think), but there is a cliquish atmosphere that pervades a lot of the forum and it does sometimes manifest in a massive piling on of post after post after post lambasting someone for what they've said.

At the same time, the OP's posts have been questionable in their sincerity and legitimacy, and I would very much doubt the possibility that he didn't survey the lay of the land before posting, so the ensuing results are what they are. I have been on the receiving end of the staunch intolerance here for things I said that didn't conform to the accepted social paradigm, but I also realize that my blunt, tell it like I see it communication style is sometimes abrasive and likely invites conflict. 

Like most things in life, it's not clear cut and straightforward. Those that feel totally comfortable on Dims and are among the universally liked and revered members are naturally going to have a different view than those that have indicated they feel somewhat out of place or not accepted here. With so many members, and consequently so many divergent personalities and opinions, ongoing conflict of some kind is pretty much a given, isn't it? Ultimately, I think, the choice for every member is to stick it out and tolerate what aspects of this community you don't like, or decide that it isn't worth the tumult and bail. I'm still on the fence.


----------



## William (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry I meant to add this but Dimensions froze up for awhile 

Edit Addition- on retrospect ar first I did use some mildly dramatic entrances to enter conversations, but the reactions received were over the top and far too amplified. I think that I later just used simple statements to add comments.

I am sure that this seems a pointless trail to some people that seldom visit the BHM/FFA Board.

William






William said:


> Hi Olwen
> 
> Most of my statements are mildly worded and civil, the drama is brought in by others. I do not think that people object to me because I am a BHM, but I do think that they do not like when I contradict some that statement they have made.
> 
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Dec 6, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Are we really going down this pointless trail again?



hippity hoppity


----------



## Hawksmoor (Dec 6, 2008)

Oops, ended up double posting. Mea culpa.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, I somehow triple posted.....hopefully it won't appear a fourth time.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 6, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *The* woman only need....exist, Mr. StanTheFlan.



El-Oh-El... "StanTheFlan" 

I've heard Alan Alda, and Viggo before, but I'm just not seeing the resemblance on this one...









William said:


> Hi Stan
> 
> You have too many can for me to count.
> 
> William



No worries William, whenever you are ready!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 6, 2008)

Buffie said:


> It's a Christmas potato. He hasn't explained the legend of the Christmas potato to me yet though. And I've been waiting very patiently even.



It will be coming very soon Buffie, have no fear... The legend of the Christmas Potato...



*The excitement builds...*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 6, 2008)

William said:


> Dimensions can be a lot like the 2008 Presidential Campaign
> 
> Stick in there and if you want to be liked by everyone here just always say what is PC. Soon you will have more cans than you can count
> 
> William



Yeah, William.

The massive amount of REP that I have comes from being well-liked by everyone, and by always saying what is PC


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 6, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah, William.
> 
> The massive amount of REP that I have comes from being well-liked by everyone, and by always saying what is PC



Besides beauty and those baby blues of yours, I love the way you speak Minnesotan... that's part of it too dontcha know...


More reps heading your direction ma'am!


----------



## William (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Tracijo

It is a necessary part, but most of all you are a nice person. 

I should not have said being PC is what matters, it is the act of not being PC, just one or two instances is all that it takes. 

William 



TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah, William.
> 
> The massive amount of REP that I have comes from being well-liked by everyone, and by always saying what is PC


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah, William.
> 
> The massive amount of REP that I have comes from being well-liked by everyone, and by always saying what is PC




Go on wid yo bad self. 


And have fun shoveling.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 6, 2008)

William said:


> I should not have said being PC is what matters, it is the act of not being PC, just one or two instances is all that it takes.
> William




This recipe seems to keep changing. The Dims bake sale is depending on my PC Snickerdoodles.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossystate said:


> This recipe seems to keep changing. The Dims bake sale is depending on my PC Snickerdoodles.



So how many of your REP points were due to sacchirine coated little nuggets of sweetness 'n light, Mossything? Break it down for us. Inquiring minds 'n all


----------



## mossystate (Dec 6, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> So how many of your REP points were due to sacchirine coated little nuggets of sweetness 'n light, Mossything? Break it down for us. Inquiring minds 'n all



Oh...honey...I could not POSSIBLY remember just how many. Let's just say that my ability to have stinkless poop, well, it allows me to walk amongst the Saints. Oh, the tales I could tell.:blush:


----------



## William (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Mossy

I do change to fit the challenges and questions given me and I think that change is good. I think that the worst thing is for a community like Fat Acceptance not to adjust for the changing composition of its membership, it is just too easy to stick with the status quo. I also know that most change is very very slow in coming.

William




mossystate said:


> This recipe seems to keep changing. The Dims bake sale is depending on my PC Snickerdoodles.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 7, 2008)

William said:


> Hi...
> 
> yada, yada, yada...



Hey William... just between you and me...



Do you know what the nicest thing is about women on high horses...?






























When they are up there all prim and proper, sitting side saddle on those tall horsies of theirs...


... you can see up their skirts from down below!  


And if you can manage to keep a silly grin off your face, Mossy might toss you down one of those Snickerdoodles of hers... the are yummy!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 7, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Risible said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, you mean like encouraging them to morph themselves into some kind of unholy Xmas ornament like the one in your avie?
> ...



Here you go ladies... :bow: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1015610#post1015610


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2008)

I would toss something...that is for sure.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 7, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Olwen
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ...



This is a forum. Speaking from my own experience, I can say that part of the interest in the forum (for me) is to see all the differing and similar opinions that people introduce on any topic, on any given day. The fact that we have so many thoughtful and open-minded people participating should lead you to the understanding that there may end up being 20 or more pages of responses to something that a participant may have written. It is a forums after all and people are encouraged to participate. If you read the threads, you can see that the responses are not always in response to something that you said directly. Often times they are responses to another persons response to what you've written. 

As for the reactions which are received in regard to things that are posted--Isn't it wonderful that we live in a country where we can post what we are thinking and not end up in jail or facing a firing squad because of it?? 

I will agree that there are those here who are LOOKING for threads and postings which will give them the opportunity to just be nasty to others-- just for the hell of it. Personally I think that those people get away with far too much bullshit for my liking, but I am not a moderator--nor am I their "friend". Those types of people I tend to put on my ignore list (its a wonderful function and has created way less chaos in my personal thread viewing). I avoid reading their comments and I don't rep them. Personally, I save my reppage ability for things that have a positive effect on my day, things which make me think, and comments that make me smile. I won't hesitate to rep a newbie, or one of opposing opinion--if what they have to say is interesting.


----------



## William (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Lovelyone

I love hearing from all the different people here, the BHMs, FFAs, FAs and BBWs and their experiences living with Fat or being attracted to someone who is Fat. 

I contribute all kinds of posts most are not controversial. Only when I criticize statements not made by BHMs which are portrayed as the experiences of or reactions toward BHMs does trouble follow.

Either way I do not take comments personally and just reply in a normal fashion. I am not bring any Drama to the conversation.

I do agree with all that you said and most times only rely to comments addressed to me or are obviously about me

William





Lovelyone said:


> This is a forum. Speaking from my own experience, I can say that part of the interest in the forum (for me) is to see all the differing and similar opinions that people introduce on any topic, on any given day. The fact that we have so many thoughtful and open-minded people participating should lead you to the understanding that there may end up being 20 or more pages of responses to something that a participant may have written. It is a forums after all and people are encouraged to participate. If you read the threads, you can see that the responses are not always in response to something that you said directly. Often times they are responses to another persons response to what you've written.
> 
> As for the reactions which are received in regard to things that are posted--Isn't it wonderful that we live in a country where we can post what we are thinking and not end up in jail or facing a firing squad because of it??
> 
> I will agree that there are those here who are LOOKING for threads and postings which will give them the opportunity to just be nasty to others-- just for the hell of it. Personally I think that those people get away with far too much bullshit for my liking, but I am not a moderator--nor am I their "friend". Those types of people I tend to put on my ignore list (its a wonderful function and has created way less chaos in my personal thread viewing). I avoid reading their comments and I don't rep them. Personally, I save my reppage ability for things that have a positive effect on my day, things which make me think, and comments that make me smile. I won't hesitate to rep a newbie, or one of opposing opinion--if what they have to say is interesting.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> This is a forum. Speaking from my own experience, I can say that part of the interest in the forum (for me) is to see all the differing and similar opinions that people introduce on any topic, on any given day. The fact that we have so many thoughtful and open-minded people participating should lead you to the understanding that there may end up being 20 or more pages of responses to something that a participant may have written. It is a forums after all and people are encouraged to participate. If you read the threads, you can see that the responses are not always in response to something that you said directly. Often times they are responses to another persons response to what you've written.
> 
> As for the reactions which are received in regard to things that are posted--Isn't it wonderful that we live in a country where we can post what we are thinking and not end up in jail or facing a firing squad because of it??
> 
> I will agree that there are those here who are LOOKING for threads and postings which will give them the opportunity to just be nasty to others-- just for the hell of it. Personally I think that those people get away with far too much bullshit for my liking, but I am not a moderator--nor am I their "friend". Those types of people I tend to put on my ignore list (its a wonderful function and has created way less chaos in my personal thread viewing). I avoid reading their comments and I don't rep them. Personally, I save my reppage ability for things that have a positive effect on my day, things which make me think, and comments that make me smile. I won't hesitate to rep a newbie, or one of opposing opinion--if what they have to say is interesting.




Very true Terri. Especially the last paragraph. In full agreement here.
Luckily good people here outnumber those who relentlessly go after others.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 7, 2008)

Something that I find interesting: People tend to assign the "bad" label to others when they feel that they've been personally attacked/offended. 

When that same "bad" individual says pretty much the same exact thing to someone else (say, someone that isn't well liked) ... all of a sudden, that very same "bad" person is just an honest citizen, telling it like it is! And I've gotten REP points from some of the very people here who claim never to REP "snarky" posts.

Sheesh. This is an internet message board. I've held grudges. There are people here whom I dislike (or, at least, I'm not crazy about their online personas). At the end of the day, though ... it's still an internet message board. Why take things so personally? Why extend these petty grudge matches ... with passive aggressive pokes about how *the other (BAD!) person* can't seem to let go of grudges??? 

I can overlook a lot. I can see good and bad in myself, and in other people. I can point out behaviors that I'm not crazy about and still believe that the person behaving badly has many good qualities. The only thing that really, truly does drive me crazy is ... hypocrisy. I can't stand it in myself, and I hate seeing it in other people, too.

Pointing out the bad behavior in others as a means of distancing yourself from it ... old as time, yet a strategy that almost never works, as it relies on the notion that other people are ignorant.


----------

